# يسوع يقود سفينة حياتك



## سرجيوُس (15 فبراير 2012)

*
*
*يسوع  يدخل السفينة ويسير به فى بحيرة طبرية,والموج يهيج ويحدث اضطراب عظيم  ويصبح الموج  شديد حتى غطت الامواج السفينة وكادت ان تهلك تلك السفينة,الا  ان التلاميذ ايقظو المعلم فقام وانقذهم من موت ... انجيل معلمنا متى 8ع23*
* فالسفينة ترمز الى الكنيسة.*
* والاضطراب العظيم يرمز الى  التجارب والاهانات والضيقات .*
* والتلاميذ يشيرون الى النفوس الموجودة داخل الكنيسة.*
* فهيا بنا نتامل فى تلك السفينة وفى ذاك المعلم وتلك الرياح التى تهاجم الكنيسة.*

* منذ ان بداء الرب فى انشاء السفينه(اى الكنيسة منذ الفين عام)*

* 




*
* فالامواج  لم لون تكف والاضطرابات لن تهداء,لان تلك الامواج(التجارب والضيقات)هى  شركة الالام المسيح لكى نعرفه وشركة الامه,فلا تخف لان يسوع فالسفينه فى  وسط الاضطراب*
* 



*

* ولكن سياتى وقت يقول فيه الرب تعالو الى يا مباركى ابى,ويقول للموج اسكت ابكم,*
* 



*
* وبعد ما يهداء الموج ويهدى السيد من خوفك وهلعك يحتضنك*
* 



*

*  ويقول لك لا تخف انت عالكف منقوش,فالرب لم ولن يترك كنيسته تغرق او تهلك*
* 



*

* ,وكما حدث مع بطرس فقد امسك السيد بيده قبل ان يغرق,*
* 



*
* وهكذا نحن ايضا فى بحر هذا العالم ,ان قام عليا قتال فانا مطمئن لان هناك ايد حانيه تمسك بيدى فى وسط القتال وفى وسط البجر,*
* 



*

* قد   تضل السفينة اذا اعتمدت على كبريائه ولكن ان قالت يا رب نجنى يا رب عرفنى  الطريق فلن تضل ابدا(فقط قول انتظرت الرب من الصباح حتى المساء),*

* 



*
* وحينه ستجدالسيد محتضنه ويتمشى فى وسطه ويقول امسكته ولن ارخيه*

* 



*

* وحينه ستجد السيد يقود سفينتك الى بر الامان*
* 



*
* وما  الكنيسة الا مذبح ومجموعه مؤمنين ,ونحن نعلم ان لكل انسان مذبح داخلى فى  نفسه,واتفقنا ان الكنيسه هى السفينه التى تخرجنى من هذا البحر,فيا ليتنا  نهتم بسفينتنا الداخليه ونحصنه ونجعل السيد لا نائم فيه بل نقول  له:ـ"استيقظ لماذا تتغافى يا سيد"فايقاظ السيد عن طريق التوبة والحرارة  الروحية*
* 



*

* وحينة سيقوم ويوقف تلك الامواج بكلمة منه*

* 



*
* فلا تخف لان الرب فى السفينه*
* 



*
* الرب يعطينا فرصة للتوبة ونطلب ان لا ينام السيد لان نومه يدل على ان هناك خطية عند الباب*
* ولنسبح جميعا الرب قائليين:ـ*

*  «أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ هَذَا! فَإِنَّ الرِّيَاحَ وَالْبَحْرَ جَمِيعاً تُطِيعُهُ!».  
*
*                                                                           ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد امين*

*



*​


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع سرجيوس 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 فبراير 2012)

اسعدنى مرورك اختى الغالية


----------



## grees24 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

تامل رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع  ربنا يباركك ويديك الكلمة دائماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## happy angel (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا
الرب يباركك​


----------

